# tanzer 27



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this make/model of boat? The model I am looking at is from the early 80s.

I'm interested in what its limitations are, any "rules of thumb" for upkeep costs, things I ought to know, known problems with those boats, etc. Any information really would be helpful. Would you recommend this boat to someone fairly new to sailing?

Thanks!


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

well, i hope "no news is good news" because I made an offer on it today


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Fine boat. Several around here. Popular racer and seaworthy weekender.


----------



## Spirit08 (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope you enjoy that Tanzer. I suspect that I looked at the same boat. New Bern? Good deal and by my research is a seaworthyvessel. If I didn't have 2 kids and need the extra space, I would have snagged her.

I am still hunting around.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

Smoke,

Whare are you sailing? I'm looking at a C&C 27 this weekend.

LakeEscape


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tanzers in general are very popular boat with a good reputation for both build quality and reliability.

While some of the designs (notably 26, 28) are not likely to win any beauty pageants, esp the older window version, they were good boats that sailed well and engendered a strong following.

The 27 was IIRC originally a Paceship design, and as such is a more conventional looking boat. The example on YW (presumably the one you are dealing on) looks to be a good one.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Very popular boats up in Canada.


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

Spirit08 said:


> I hope you enjoy that Tanzer. I suspect that I looked at the same boat. New Bern? Good deal and by my research is a seaworthyvessel. If I didn't have 2 kids and need the extra space, I would have snagged her.
> 
> I am still hunting around.


Yep, its the same boat. I feel a got a very good deal and it is perfect for what I am looking for. They accepted my first offer, as well, which I wasnt sure they'd do.

Going on a test sail and having the survey done tuesday... I've never owned a sailboat before, so i hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

LakeEscape said:


> Smoke,
> 
> Whare are you sailing? I'm looking at a C&C 27 this weekend.
> 
> LakeEscape


I'm from the New Bern area. Not "sailing" anywhere yet but I hope to change that very soon. Boat will be down near oriental.


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

Had the survey done, boat was in better condition than I expected. No major hull issues, and only two small blisters. Kept it on the hard and painted it, launched it Friday after working half the few nights before. Broke but sailing, and the estimate I got from boatus and the surveyor is considerably more than I paid for it, so I am very happy. 

Thanks sailnet!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations! And just in time for the season!


----------



## EETurner (Oct 15, 2008)

Smoke, now that you've had the boat a few months, if you get a chance I'd be interested to see your opinions posted under the Tanzer 27 review page.


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

^I'll be sure to write up a summary of what I think, most of the other reviews are pretty old. If there is anything in particular you'd like to know, send me a PM or post it. The boat is solid and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## joebeach (Aug 16, 2011)

To all you current and former Tanzer 27 sailors out there - I'm looking at a 1982 model with keel/centerboard, 15 hp outboard, and tiller steering. Understand it is generally thought to be a well built and comfortable boat. A few questions:

1- how does it sail to windward, and downwind?
2 - what is the headroom and ventilation in the cabin/salon?
3 - what is the PHRF?
4 - what are the weaknesses of the boat - any centerboard issues?
5 - what are your sailing experiences with the boat, and are/were you happy with it?

My main use will be day-sailing and light coastal cruising on the west coast of Florida. In time, will probably cruise further to the Keys and beyond, but this boat needn't necessarily be the one to do that (though it would be nice). 

Obviously condition is key for any 30 year old boat, but before possibly traveling some distance to check it out, I'd like to get a better idea if one in good shape would be worth the trip. Thanks!


----------



## FredMG (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi - found one my old best friend bought a week ago. Had just very little hurricane sandy damage, nothing major. Biggest issue is replacing the bow pulpit and a few stanchions. Does anyone know how to access the pulpit base/stanchion base bolts from underneath? They're through bolted but my friend hasn't found the nuts inside (excluding him, he's a psychologist, so...). I'm going over to help him on Monday and it would really help if he and I could remove the old ones, replace with new bases and stanchions. -I'm a very experienced sailor, owned several boats, think the Tanzer is one great boat. Thanks for whatever words of wisdom you (anyone) shares.


----------

